# A Question



## Firawyn (Apr 24, 2004)

Hey people...how do I find out when and where any TTF get togethers are? And also can I get TTF shirts somewhere?


----------



## Eledhwen (Apr 24, 2004)

Hi Sabeen, and welcome to the Forum.

I can't help you with get-togethers, though I am aware that a number of TTF members know each other personally. Perhaps some of them are near you. There were discussions on having formal/informal gatherings, eg:conventions next year in the States and Europe, but the threads seem to have got buried.

As for TTF shirts etc. they were marketed through www.cafeshops.com/thetolkienforum, but I don't know if that is still the case.


----------



## Talierin (Apr 25, 2004)

http://www.zazzle.com/contributors/products/gallery/browse_results.asp?cid=238559932318876665

The newer shirt I did is here, I have one, it's awesome.


And yeah, the convention idea kinda died. You could try posting someplace asking if there's any TTFers in your area and if they want to meet.


----------



## Eledhwen (Apr 27, 2004)

I like the design (better, I must say, than the red of cafepress); but how large is it? I hate wearing large logos on t shirts, and though I make an exception for TTF, I generally never wear brand names on the outside of my clothes (they'd have to pay me for the advertising space).


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Apr 27, 2004)

Talierin said:


> http://www.zazzle.com/contributors/products/gallery/browse_results.asp?cid=238559932318876665
> 
> The newer shirt I did is here, I have one, it's awesome.


Is there anywhere we can go to see it? If not, can you post a picture anywhere for us to see - and when will it be available for purchase (if ever)? I do stained glass (and create dolls both in fabric and porcelain and draw and paint etc.) so I know how wonderful it is to "craft" and "create". I did a stained glass Gandalf once, but it disappeared (I think my daughter was in the area when it was last seen!).


----------



## Talierin (Apr 27, 2004)

Whoops, wrong link, try this one: http://www.zazzle.com/contributors/...hing=on&product_id=235010089309695435&index=1

The logo is quite big, but it's on the back on the shirt. There's a smaller breast-pocket sized one on the front, and I don't find it distracting. And you can buy it now if you want... they've been for sale for almost three months, but they don't seem to be very popular


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Apr 27, 2004)

Talierin said:


> Whoops, wrong link, try this one: http://www.zazzle.com/contributors/...hing=on&product_id=235010089309695435&index=1
> 
> The logo is quite big, but it's on the back on the shirt. There's a smaller breast-pocket sized one on the front, and I don't find it distracting. And you can buy it now if you want... they've been for sale for almost three months, but they don't seem to be very popular


Could be because idiots (like me) didn't even know that they were available! I will order at least one when the moment presents itself!

Sometimes I don't know enough to come in out of the rain!


----------



## Parrot (Apr 27, 2004)

Talierin said:


> Whoops, wrong link, try this one: http://www.zazzle.com/contributors/...hing=on&product_id=235010089309695435&index=1
> 
> The logo is quite big, but it's on the back on the shirt. There's a smaller breast-pocket sized one on the front, and I don't find it distracting. And you can buy it now if you want... they've been for sale for almost three months, but they don't seem to be very popular


Hey that is a good looking shirt! I would actually wear that...


```
... if I didn't think I would get beat up.
```


----------



## Talierin (Apr 27, 2004)

I got an A on it in my class  Don'tcha just love it when you can use TTF as school


----------



## Miss Rainbow (Apr 27, 2004)

*I regret to announce*

  I regret to announce that this may be the end for me for awhile; yes I am sad and confused; sorry that I don't really know how to put threads in there proper places........So long for awhile; sorry....


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 27, 2004)

Hm?


What happened?


----------



## Gothmog (Apr 29, 2004)

Miss Rainbow. If you are having trouble with knowing where to post your threads or trouble in being able to post your threads where you wish. Please send a Private Message to me or any of the Mods on TTF. We wil be happy to help you in any way that we can.


----------

